# Goin to state fair and dont know how to shave.



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm going to the Florida state fair with my dairy goat and I'm just not so sure on how I should shave her. 
She is a nigerian dwarf so kind of small, and obviously will be in the dairy class. How short or whatever should I shave her? 
ALSO, she will not have a bag anymore, will that effect me bad or no? 
The shows are February 7th through the 10th.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Most people do a full body clip and use a #10 blade for the body, a 40 or 50 for udder, and 5 for face and legs, i think.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Most people do a full body clip and use a #10 blade for the body, a 40 or 50 for udder, and 5 for face and legs, i think.


Lol well, I use like normal people clippers...:0


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anybody use normal human clippers like I do..?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you google it you can find the blade size to length chart. I use andis ultraedge two speed clippers. On the wehters I shave the human clippers got way too hot befire I was half way done.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> If you google it you can find the blade size to length chart. I use andis ultraedge two speed clippers. On the wehters I shave the human clippers got way too hot befire I was half way done.


Ok. Cool!
I don't want to shave her too short because she's not a 'tall' nigerian dwarf.


----------

